# 2-Leiter Sensor an AI 750-454



## FelixAnton (22 Januar 2019)

Grüßt euch,
ich habe jetzt schon mehrere Personen zu meinem Problem befragt sowie einige Zeit an Internetrecherche investiert. Zu einem richtigen Ergebnis bin ich dennoch nicht gekommen. 
Ich habe folgenden Feuchtigkeitssensor, welcher an oben genannter, analogen Eingangsbaugruppe verdrahtet ist. ( hier der Link zur Klemme: https://www.wago.com/de/io-systeme/2-kanal-analogeingang/p/750-454)


	

		
			
		

		
	
Es geht nur um Pin 1 und 2. Alle 4 Eingänge der AI-Baugruppe sind beschaltet. Also +AI , -AI, M und S. Der Schirmanschluss ist verständlich. Pin 1 würde ich an +24V (Netzteil) schalten?! und Pin 2 an -A1. M würde ich mit 0V vom Netzteil verbinden. Nun ist aber +AI frei. Deswegen würde ich Pin 1 an +AI anschließen, aber dieser ist doch nicht für die Spannungsversorgung gedacht oder irre ich mich. 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Es fiel oft die Erklärung 2 Leiter Messumformer an 4-Leiter Messumformer und der Anschluss nicht immer genau erklärt wird. Gerne könnt ihr mich auch darüber aufklären.

Lg

Felix


Edit: Durch Anmeldung hier im Forum konnte ich einen Bild öffnen , was mir mein Problem verständlich gemacht hat. Ich gehe davon aus, dass +AI den Sensor an Pin 1 mit Strom versorgt, Pin 2 wie gesagt an -AI, M an 0V. Bräuchte hoffentlich nur eine Bestätigung.


----------



## PN/DP (22 Januar 2019)

+24V ----- 1|Sensor|2 ----- +AI|Klemme|-AI ----- 0V

Der Analogeingang ist die im Sensor-Bild dargestellte "Bürde"

PS: Der Sensor ist ein 2-Leiter-Messumformer, durch den Anschluß von Pin 1 an +24V kommen aus Pin 2 4-20mA heraus, die in den Analogeingang +AI hineinfließen müssen, -AI kommt an 0V der Spannungsversorgung, damit der Stromkreis geschlossen ist. Für den Analogeingang sieht es aus als ob der Sensor ein "aktiver" 4-Leiter-Messumformer wäre.

Harald


----------



## FelixAnton (22 Januar 2019)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Ich hätte das jetzt auch so, rein von dem Stromkreis des Sensors, interpretiert. Aus Pin 2 kommt Strom 4...20 mA fließ in +AI. Das Modul vergleicht den Strom mit dem Strom aus -AI (verbunden mit 0V = 0mA) und fertig.
Was mache ich dann mit dem Masseingang der Analogklemme... auch an die 0V anschließen nehme ich an.

Lg

Florian


----------



## PN/DP (22 Januar 2019)

FelixAnton schrieb:


> Das Modul vergleicht den Strom mit dem Strom aus -AI (verbunden mit 0V = 0mA) und fertig.


In einem Stromkreis fließt an jeder Stelle der gleiche Strom. Für den Analogeingang wäre es deshalb sinnfrei die Ströme an +AI und -AI zu vergleichen - die sind immer gleich groß. 
Der Analogeingang misst den durch den Strom verursachten Spannungsabfall am integrierten Bürde-Widerstand und berechnet daraus den Strom.



FelixAnton schrieb:


> Was mache ich dann mit dem Masseingang der Analogklemme... auch an die 0V anschließen nehme ich an.


Ich würde den Masseeingang mit den 0V verbinden. Kann man vermutlich aber auch freilassen.

Harald


----------



## FelixAnton (22 Januar 2019)

Hallo Harald, 
vielen Dank für deine Erklärung und die Mühe. Natürlich ist der Strom im Stromkreis überall gleich... Ich sollte besser Feierabend machen . Zumindest herrscht bei mir jetzt Klarheit bezüglich der Messung mit dem Signal und was eine "Bürde" ist  .

PS: ich erzähle besser nicht, dass ich E-Ing bin......


----------

